# Mail Forwarding Service In Montana



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

DW and I will be retiring to the wonderful state of Montana in a few years. I'm looking for a mail forwarding service in the Glacier area of the state. Does anyone have any experience with this service in Montana?


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I use Alternative Reasources in South Dakota. They are great folks, and very RV friendly.

Sorry, don't know of any in Montana


----------

